# Stove Pipe Question



## Jerid (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello, I am new to wood burners, etc...

I have a Majestic 98-1800 Franklin Heater

She is in good shape and last year was our first year in the house.

Had a chimney company come out and clean the chimney and check everything out with the video camera. He stated that the 2 elbows had a year left due to rust, etc… and he'd replace them the following year.


So this year they came out to clean and I purchased some elbows from hardware store beforehand. Figure they can put new ones on when they clean/inspect.


Well they were too short so he said to just buy a longer pipe, reconnect, and use more screws because it had a total of 3 being used. Sounds easy, but I second guess a lot and rather be safe.


This is 8inch, single wall. The elbows that were on there are solid, not adjustable. The ones I got move around (adjustable).

So here are my questions:



Does smoke escape from these adjustable ones? They just seem cheap to me for quality.


How many screws should I use where they connect? Just standard sheet metal screws?


Another option I thought of was this piece that is about 12 inches long and angles slightly from the top, to a 90 elbow, to a 90 elbow, into the straight one that’s there. Looks like I would need to cut about 6 inches of the straight pipe --- or is that too many pieces connected?


On another note, I burn probably once a week in fall/winter. It’s used when we are downstairs watching movies with the kids or football. It goes untouched on the weekdays. I don’t use it as an actual house heater (although she heats up the room nicely). We have a screen door so it’s simply to have the fire while watching TV.


So curious peoples thoughts. I attached a picture of the setup. You can see the elbows I bought sitting on the burner (I bought a bunch of different pieces thinking I’d return what I don’t use).


 At this point do I do it myself or pay for a professional to add the new elbows?


Thanks everyone!


----------



## bholler (Sep 29, 2014)

ok there are several things first what is behind that brick wall?  Then it looks to me that the pipe at the top is to close to the ceiling which is easy to fix simply by puttin in a peice of pipe to push those elbos down a bit you need 18" from the pipe to any combustible materials.  It could also help to adjust those elbows so they are 45 degrees instad of 90 it will make it flow better,  And your fire wood stack is to close also.


----------



## Jerid (Sep 30, 2014)

bholler said:


> ok there are several things first what is behind that brick wall?  Then it looks to me that the pipe at the top is to close to the ceiling which is easy to fix simply by puttin in a peice of pipe to push those elbos down a bit you need 18" from the pipe to any combustible materials.  It could also help to adjust those elbows so they are 45 degrees instad of 90 it will make it flow better,  And your fire wood stack is to close also.


Thanks for the reply!
1. It's a bi-level house so at that spot behind the brick would be the foundation block.
2. Firewood stack is there for summer, I have a spot off to the side where I have it during fires for safety. So good there.

Your answer actually helps me a lot regarding the multiple pipes. I have a semi straight pipe (very slight curve) I can use to come down before I use the elbows. It would keep the elbows 18" from ceiling for sure.

So 1 piece there, 2 elbows (adjust to more of a 45) and the pipe from the stove ... that's not too many pieces connected? How many screws for each connection is typical?

Thanks again!!


----------



## bholler (Sep 30, 2014)

3 screws per joint and you can use as many pieces as you need just make sure the male end points down on everything


----------



## begreen (Sep 30, 2014)

Franklins are notoriously hard to control with a full load of wood and not very efficient. I wouldn't invest a lot into this stove.


----------



## Jerid (Oct 1, 2014)

begreen said:


> Franklins are notoriously hard to control with a full load of wood and not very efficient. I wouldn't invest a lot into this stove.



Efficient doesn't bother me because I am simply using for the aesthetics for the most part and it does heat up the room some. Safety on the other hand is my main concern with kids in the house. I don't like the newer wood stoves because you get to see the fire through a tiny window (at least the ones I have seen). Do you have any suggestions for a certain brand/look for someone just using it for the look and a little warmth for a few hours a week? The franklin I like because I have a screen I can put in front and it seems like more of a fireplace for me.

I am brand new to this and have ZERO knowledge on this topic so please excuse the possible dumb questions, I just know I like to watch a fire on cold night and watch a movie with the family.

Are the Franklins safe? Are they okay for what I am using it for?

I was going to go to a fireplace/stove store by my work that has huge displays and such, but I know the opinion I will get from a sales guy. So I's appreciate any outside opinion from people!

Thanks!!


----------



## Jerid (Oct 1, 2014)

bholler said:


> 3 screws per joint and you can use as many pieces as you need just make sure the male end points down on everything



Sorry, another stupid question .... male ends point down? The side with the grooves that goes on the inside is the male correct? If so, mine is backwards set up for sure. The chimney pipe at the ceiling in the room is the bigger of the pieces so the elbow with the grooves goes into the top pipe and is on the inside currently.


----------



## coaly (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, male end down so any liquid condensation drips inside the pipe and back to the stove to be consumed. This can make a black tarry mess that leaks out the joints.

You may have to look into an adapter that is like a short snap lock type of pipe that goes into ceiling box and has the crimped male sticking down to get things going the right direction.

1/2 inch long sheet metal screws or screws with cutter tips are the norm.

To answer your question about smoke leaking out joints or elbow seams;
The heated exhaust rising up the chimney heats the chimney flue and causes draft. This is a low pressure area that barometric air pressure tries to fill the void. This should only be able to get in the firebox through the air intake. Any leaks in the connecting pipe or into the flue will allow air to leak IN not OUT and this cools the inside of flue. The object is to keep the flue temp above 250* f. to prevent condensation of water vapor causing smoke particles to stick to inside of pipe and flue. This can cause a heavy creosote accumulation, so leaks INTO the chimney affect performance and require more frequent cleaning..


----------

